# Hummer’s illegal blue lights may dog ‘deputy’



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Hummer's illegal blue lights may dog 'deputy'
Thursday, September 23, 2004








It's quite a sight on the road - a black Hummer roaring along with flashing blue lights.

But the vehicle tagged with a Middlesex Sheriff insignia does not have the required state permit to display emergency lights, according to the Registry of Motor Vehicles.

The privately owned vehicle, with the vanity plate ``DSHERFF,'' is proudly displayed on the Web site of the Middlesex Deputy Sheriffs' Association.

The private, nonprofit group does community service with a pool of 900 members.

Its members are either reserve or sworn civilian deputy sheriffs, and work closely with Middlesex Sheriff James V. DiPaola.

Not only does the car's driver not have a permit for lights, but he applied for one this past summer, and was denied the permit, according to an RMV spokeswoman.

``We didn't see that there was any evidence that he needed it for official purposes,'' said RMV spokeswoman Amy O'Hearn. ``We are pretty choosy.''

The vehicle is registered to Dominic Zaia of Sudbury, an association member. Zaia also is a DiPaola campaign contributor who lists his occupation as a ``V.P./Arc. Welding Co.''

Zaia could not be reached for comment. DiPaola's spokesman, Mark Lawhorne, did not return calls from the Herald yesterday, but last week he said the vehicle uses the lights only for parades.

Michael M. Giacoppo, executive director of the association, also did not return a phone call.

The Herald has reported that the Middlesex group receives special badges that have been largely banned in other counties and carry absolutely no law enforcement powers.

Under state law, the head of the agency must sign the blue light permit application to state that the person is qualified and needs a permit for official duties. Violations of the 1949 statute range from $100 to $300.

http://news.bostonherald.com/localRegional/view.bg?articleid=45610
Greg
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/copcars
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/copcars2


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Whacker.


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

Somehow, this does not suprise me in the least. :wm: 

Ryan


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Yeah it's everywhere. I think it was on this forum that I posted once before. I worked for a small town in western Mass where the Chief gave all the selectmen badges. Actual Police badges that stated officer on them. His whole thing was the selectmen were the police "commissioners." And believe me, they used the badges too. I recieved many calls from surrounding agencies inquiring if these people were on the job. I always stated "no."


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

From the GUARDIAN which is a publication of the Middlesex County Deputy Sheriffs' Association:

*Dear Members: I personally want to thank each and every one of you for your generosity. The Annual swearing in, was a great success, over 700 members attended *

Does this mean that we have 700 civilans running around Middlesex County with sheriff badges ? Why in this day and age would any Sheriff, Chief or Colonel continue to hand over badges to non-sworn civilans ? :shock:


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

fscpd907 @ Sat 25 Sep said:


> Why in this day and age would any Sheriff, Chief or Colonel continue to hand over badges to non-sworn civilans ? :shock:


Because these "Reserve Deputies" pay to be sworn in, then I wouldn't be even a little surprised to find out that this "Sheriff's Association" donates the max campaign contribution to the Sheriff. Sometimes its really just as simple as the almighty dollar.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

I donate money to various police organizations and I dont need no stinkin badges.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

If the vehicle is used for parades only and the owner is not a sworn deputy or reserve than, regardless of how much money he contributes, he should not be driving around in a personal vehicle decked out with department insignia's and lights. Thats just asking for trouble allowing that.


----------

